
Somebody wrote an email bot to waste scammers' time - helloworld
https://boingboing.net/2017/11/08/somebody-wrote-an-email-bot-to.html
======
ljsocal
Sounds like a good idea. I'd use this if I knew who rescam.org was and if I
had certainty that the forward wouldn't bring me a new batch of spam.

